

New Monte Carlo Simulation tool (Knockout.js) - cajohnstone
http://montecarlosimulation.herokuapp.com/

======
davebees
This is nice. I think it should tell you the number of trials though, as well
as sanitising the JS somehow. I just tested it using the function:

    
    
      eval(document.write("hello world!"))
    

and it gave me a page of text.

